# Northern AL



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Anyone in the Decatur/Huntsville area interested in starting a support group with me?


----------



## obscurity (Aug 10, 2010)

*Harvest*

I'm in Harvest, let me know if you can get one going.


----------

